# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Brivis Heater SP623 Error 60

## bigben

Hi, 
turned on my heater today after not using it for 6 months. Got an error 60 - which means motor open circuit. This system is only 2 years old. I reset the system - same issue. I followed the service manual tips for this fault. I checked resistance on the motor and cap -  they are fine. I applied 240V to the motor cable and it spun normally. So there's nothing wrong with the motor. Had a closer look at the NG2 board and noticed a burnt out resistor R143 adjacent to the motor power connector. The resistor measures open circuit.    
My issue now is that I don't know what this resistor value is because the third colour band is discoloured. It looks to be Yellow-Brown-Light brown? I want to replace this resistor but cant til I know what the value is. 
Does anybody have a circuit diagram or happen to know what resistor R143 value is? 
Would you think that this resistor is the cause of the issue or something else down the line? 
Thanks

----------


## chrisp

More likely to the yellow-violet-???? 
Your best hope is that someone with the working unit is willing to open it up and post the value. Possible, but not likely! 
The band that you really need is the ‘multiplier’. It is likely to be ‘47’ multiplied by some factor of 10. I’d hazard to guess that it is likely to be 0.47ohm - but only as a guess. What you can do, if you are both careful and lucky, is to try and measure from one lead along the resistor using a very sharp ‘insulation piercing probe’ directly in to the resistance element. If the resistance element burnt open-circuit in an isolated spot, and you can measure the resistance approximately, you can soon get a good guess of the ‘multiplier’ and likely overall resistance.

----------


## Ozcar

If nobody has a working one of these to check... 
There is an old thread here relating to a different Brivis heater: https://www.renovateforum.com/f193/a...sistor-110279/ 
That heater had a similar fault, complaining that the fan motor was open circuit. The person with the problem was very keen, and put in a great deal of work to trace out the circuit. Prime suspect was a particular resistor that was discoloured (R8 in that heater). Unlike the suspect here, it turned out that the resistor there, although discoloured, was still OK, and the fault was actually a dodgy solder joint on the PCB. However, if that resistor had been open circuit, it certainly would have caused the same problem (it forms part of a zero crossing detector, and relies on current flowing through the motor winding to work.  
Now (and this is where the speculation begins), I note that suspect R143 here is near to an opto-coupler (U12), a 4.7K resistor (R144) and four diodes, which makes me wonder if a very similar circuit is used here, and that R143 here is equivalent to R8 in the other Brivis heater. You would probably not need to trace a lot of the circuit to check that.  
R8 in the other heater was 47K (yellow-violet-orange). Although it had not actually burned out, it was obviously getting quite hot, and the owner decided to replace it with 2 1W 100K resistors wired in parallel.

----------


## bigben

Thanks fellas, I looked under the resistor with some light and I'm  now thinking its yellow-violet-orange which is backed up by the info you provided. I will have a good look at that other circuit and make a decision. Will let you know. 
Cheers! 
Ben

----------


## viscomm

> Thanks fellas, I looked under the resistor with some light and I'm  now thinking its yellow-violet-orange which is backed up by the info you provided. I will have a good look at that other circuit and make a decision. Will let you know. 
> Cheers! 
> Ben

  Hey Ben, did you fix your issue? I have the same burnt resistor and a new board is $600AUD!

----------


## viscomm

How did you go with fixing this? I have the same issue and the board is $600AUD to buy,

----------


## narcs

just fyi. for future ref as google search may lead you here. with the motor o_c fault. changing the opto 4n35 on the ng2 board does not solve the issue. all other components on board in relation to the fan motor test ok. i suspect the issue is within the cpu.

----------


## MEA

Hi Guys,
               for the Brivis Starpro 6 23 (SP623) I have been working on a few of these units lately, I also have one at my place. As this thread mentions, a common cause of error 60 is the burning out of resistor R143. I can confirm this resistor is 47k ohm 2 watt. It would seem that this resistor is a fault in the design, perhaps being undersized in wattage. I have replaced the resistor on one heater that was burnt out with a 47k ohm 5 watt wire wound ceramic resistor, which fixed the heater, working perfectly again. 
The only unknown here, is that by upgrading the resistor to a 5 watt type, am I moving the failure point downstream. Possibly, but it is worth a shot, a $1 resistor vs a $600 NG2 board.  
I also inspected my own heater after this and found my resistor almost cooked through, although my heater hasn't failed yet, I will be changing the resistor.  
I am happy to provide more info in this if anyone needs help.

----------


## equusmedical

Thanks for posting all this info. It would seem this is a common fault in the SP623. I have just had the same error and the same resistor fail. Thanks to you all for pointing me in the right direction. Will replace with a 47k 5 watt instead. Hopefully that will give me another 5 years of good uneventful life with this unit. 
Thanks again all for your great contributions, very much appreciated. 
Matt

----------


## jmolnar

Hi All, 
Another one with this same issue. I have had this before (2 years ago) but last time we had Brivas come out and they replaced the board. It happened again last week and decided that I wanted to try and fix it instead of giving them more money.  
Decided after some research and everyones help above that I would try the 5W 47K. This worked for a short but and then moved the problem along the chain blowing R144 and U12. 
R144 is OK - I have a good photo of this and ordered a new resistor - 4.7K 1/4w. U12 is a Optocoupler and I don't have a good or clear photo of the code on top of it. Is there a chance anyone has a photo of their boards that has a legible code on U12? 
Thanks so much guys. 
Justin

----------


## Ozcar

> Hi All, 
> ... U12 is a Optocoupler and I don't have a good or clear photo of the code on top of it. Is there a chance anyone has a photo of their boards that has a legible code on U12?

  In the first photo in this thread, you can see it is a 4N35 (which is nothing very special). That is the same as used in the other Brivis heater mentioned above which uses a similar circuit. Got to wonder if there is some other fault causing things to blow.

----------


## Allgood2001

100% correct.  I had the same problem recently with my Brivis Starpro SP 415UN.  Code 60 came up on the Networker and because of the great comments here, I checked out resistor R143 on the main board and sure enough, cooked right thru, hence open circuit. All other resistors were OK . I was 6 months out of warranty. This resistor is 47K ohm 2 watt and is clearly under powered for the job. Brivis quoted me $285 service fee plus  $490 for a new board plus $40 per 15 min labour.( say 45 min, add $120)   Brivis wont sell you the part ( p/n B021224) unless you get them to install. Reece Plumbing will sell you the board for $603. So for the average guy, this fix can cost around $900. What a racket that is .We cut the old R143 out ( leave the legs) and soldered a 5W replacement. Heater is now working fine. 2 pictures attached: (1) Original burnt out resistor 47K ohm 2 watt, and (2)  newly installed resistor 47K ohm 5 watt. Attachment 124982Attachment 124983

----------


## Allgood2001

100% correct  on the comments regarding fixing Code 60. I had the same problemrecently with my Brivis Starpro SP 415UN. Code 60 came up on theNetworker and because of the great comments here, I checked out resistor R143on the main board and sure enough, cooked right thru, hence open circuit. Allother resistors were OK . I was 6 months out of warranty. This resistor is 47Kohm 2 watt and is clearly under powered for the job. Brivis quoted me $285service fee plus $490 for a new board plus $40 per 15 min labour.(say 45 min, add $120).Brivis wont sell you the part ( p/nB021224) unless you get them to install. Reece Plumbing will sell you the boardfor $603. So for the average guy, this fix can cost around $900. What a racketthat is .We cut the old R143 out ( leave the legs) and soldered a 5Wreplacement. Heater is now working fine. 2 pictures attached: (1) Originalburnt out brown resistor 47K ohm 2 watt, and (2) newly installed green resistor47K ohm 5 watt.

----------


## conradb

I just wanted to thank you all for this thread. 
I too encountered Code 60 on my Brivis SP623 (appx 5 years old), and Google led me here. 
I opened up the unit and found exactly this issue - resistor R143, 47Kohm, discoloured and open circuit. 
I got a replacement 3W part from RS Online, cut out the old part (leaving the legs), soldered the new part in place, and it's working perfectly again. 
Thanks again, probably saved me NZ$1K! 
Cheers

----------


## sixlanes

Yet another grateful owner thanking those in this thread. Had the exact same problem with the same unit, out of warranty by about 4 months. 
Unfortunately we had already paid $275 for a service tech to be told the board would need to be replaced for an additional $990 (AUD). Found this thread so checked the resistor myself and sure enough, blown. 
Replaced it with a 5W 47KOhm resistor that cost a total of 34 cents, and the unit is back to functional. 
What a racket for those being charged ~$1000 for this repair. 
Cheers.

----------


## phild01

> Yet another grateful owner thanking those in this thread. Had the exact same problem with the same unit, out of warranty by about 4 months. 
> Unfortunately we had already paid $275 for a service tech to be told the board would need to be replaced for an additional $990 (AUD). Found this thread so checked the resistor myself and sure enough, blown. 
> Replaced it with a 5W 47KOhm resistor that cost a total of 34 cents, and the unit is back to functional. 
> What a racket for those being charged ~$1000 for this repair. 
> Cheers.

  Never ceases to amaze me how helpful forums like this can be. Makes you wonder if manufacturers might deliberately include an out of spec component in the hope of out of warranty spare part sales. Reminds me of the days of programming when someone I knew placed a delay loop to make a program run slower, when requested to improve it's speed he would just reduce the loops and be lauded for the improved operation.

----------


## 2serious

> Yet another grateful owner thanking those in this thread. Had the exact same problem with the same unit, out of warranty by about 4 months. 
> Unfortunately we had already paid $275 for a service tech to be told the board would need to be replaced for an additional $990 (AUD). Found this thread so checked the resistor myself and sure enough, blown. 
> Replaced it with a 5W 47KOhm resistor that cost a total of 34 cents, and the unit is back to functional. 
> What a racket for those being charged ~$1000 for this repair. 
> Cheers.

  Also in Canberra, with crapped out R143.  Where did you find the 5W 47KOhm resistor for the repair?

----------


## Legendts

SW Vic with another one? Looks to be a fault with the Brivis units and one Brivis should rectify. Guess I won’t  hold my breath though. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## narcs

if anyone wants a 47k 5w resistor
let me know
they are $5 delivered
they are bigger than original so will sit proud of the board  kelvinemail@yahoo.com

----------


## Legendts

Not having looked at mine yet where is the board located and is it a plug in board or do you need to replace the resistor in situ? Thanks in advance.

----------


## Legendts

> Not having looked at mine yet where is the board located and is it a plug in board or do you need to replace the resistor in situ? Thanks in advance.

  Got up and pulled the cover and sure enough discoloured resistor. Resistor sourced from RS Online and going for a 3w replacement.

----------


## heatingitup

Had exactly the same problem, a discoloured resistor - R143.
Purchase a new resistor from user narcs - see email address in this thread.
Installed the new resistor and the heater is now working  :Yipee:   
Thanks all for posting - the power of the internet being used for good!

----------

